# Radeon HD 6730M/6770M/7690M XT

## nvanwyen

.

I am setting up the Kernel for use with the AMD/ATI Radeon graphics card, for Xorg support. I am going through the Wiki and have a question I hope someone can help me out with. The card is detected as ...

```
$ lspci | grep -v vga

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6730M/6770M/7690M XT]
```

In looking at the Gentoo documentation, I can see that it is part of the Northern Islands r600 family. However, I cannot determine the firmware files needed, because the table skips from the TURKS HD6670 to the BARTS HD6790. I do see references to "HD67xxM" in BARTS, but since BARTS does not list in conjunction the "7690M" seris I'm unsure if this is the correct set of bin files needed.

Can someone point me in the right direction or provide guidance in figuring out which bin files are needed?

Thank you

.

----------

## VoidMage

Going by wikipedia page, it seems to be TURKS.

But you could just install whole set and check which got loaded.

----------

## nvanwyen

.

I think you're right, I'll just have to see which one gets loaded and dial back once I know

.

----------

## Hu

You could also install none of them and judge from the error messages what the kernel would have used, then add those.

----------

